# Capt. Nathan's Trophy Trout Trips; Port Mansfield, TX. Dec 1-March 7.



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

You know what this cold front is making me think of? Yup, your right, cold morning wades followed by sunny afternoons in the Lower Laguna throwing Corkys, Double Dâ€™s, DSL plastics, and topwaters.

We have a some openings left for our Port Mansfield Winter Trophy Trout trips. The Lower Laguna host some of the best winter fishing on the Texas Gulf Coast. Sixty something miles of knee to thigh deep grass beds/sand pockets, holding your next personal best. 

Whether youâ€™re a beginner or pro, but have been putting off winter fishing, donâ€™t wait any longer. The experience of fishing in the Lower Laguna is unlike any other place in Texas. Let us help you catch or upgrade youâ€™re PB, by sharing some tips and tricks of shallow water fishing as we walk the flats.

These trips are 3 day minimums, wading artificial, and catch/release on all trout and reds. Dates are all selected by moon phase.

Dec: 2-6, 31
Jan:1-6, 14-16, 28-30
Feb:4-6, 13-15
March:5-7

$650 per day/3 people
$750 per day/4 people
$850 per day/5 people

These pictures are some of the fish caught in the 2018/19 Winter.


----------



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

******UPDATED DATES*******

February is booked.
Dec, Jan, March dates still available.


----------

